# How to work Xloud, Beats,...?



## h1a8 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Difficult

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Several roms that claim to have Sony Xloud or beats installed. When I install these roms I can't find these apps anywhere. How do I use Xloud or beats if I don't see an icon for them to access?

What about bravia engine as well?


----------



## draigons (Sep 4, 2011)

You have to activate it through a DSP manager or you can use programs like Poweramp and use the The sound manager in that program. But the easiest way is use the DSP manager.


----------



## h1a8 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks! Does bravia makes the movie quality better by making the picture quality better or the smoothness better or both? Is there really a noticeable difference between bravia and no bravia?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## lightyear (Apr 3, 2012)

there is no toggle to turn any of these on/off. if they are installed, they are always on unless you have a device that had these features stock installed. If it's a rom that claims to have it then it's always on, in most situations (unless it's a port from that manufacturer (ie: a sony port with bravia included))


----------

